# Computer Audio....Dual Subs?



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a set of Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 's with the sub that comes with them. I also have an older 8'' AIWA htib sub that i don't use anymore. is there any way that i can use this setup to in order to operate both subs. 

i'll try to attach some pictures of the back of the subs. one is rca and the other (klipsch) is some proprietary plug.

Thanks Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> ...one is rca and the other (klipsch) is some proprietary plug.


It will all depend on what's on the other end of that proprietary cable...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

the other end goes comes directly out of the inside of one of the speakers (klipsh). 
so in a sense, there is no ''other end''.....it's the speaker. 

from the klipsch website.....the wire with the funky connection end comes directly out of the back of the speaker with the knobs on it....

edit...sorry, out of the speaker with the knobs, and into the ''preamp input'' on the back of the sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> edit...sorry, out of the speaker with the knobs, and into the ''preamp input'' on the back of the sub.


Yeah, I was afraid that it'd be something like that. That's typical with computer speakers: They're usually self-contained systems that can't be readily "mixed and matched" with other gear. Sorry... 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

now i'm all for cracking these open and soldering. i had an internal connection on my klipsch sub go out.....prompting the purchase and use of a soldering iron. this got my thinking, i wonder if i could do some more rewiring, etc and use both subs. is there anything you can think of?!?! any other pictures i could take. inside of either sub, etc. 

thanks wayne. 

matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You'd have to have a pin-out diagram of that connector to find out which ones are the pre connections.

Presumably, the sub houses the amps for the satellite speakers, but if you can figure out exactly where the sub amp section is, if there's a wire going from the connector to the amp would be the pre input.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm not sure if you can tell, but the far left 'red/pos' speaker clip broke off on the back of the klipsch. it was spring loaded, and kept the speaker wire connected to the sub. well, broken, that speaker is useless. i think i'll skip the dual sub route and just solder the speaker wire back to the inside of that clip. 
thanks for the help wayne. 

matt


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Its probably not worth the effort to mod it to have 2 subs. you could split the 3.5mm plug off of the computer and run rca to your aiwa sub maybe.


----------



## dmk005 (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the Klipsh 2.1 sounds very good in the sub-$200 computer speaker realm. I wouldn't fool with it though. If you want better sound from your computer, invest in a USB DAC.


----------

